# Iron X or wolf?



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Iron x or Wolf?? or maybe ab purple rain what is better?


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

out of iron x and wolfs which i'v used iron x by miles.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Not used ironx but wolfs was pretty cack in my opinion


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Definately Iron X, works a lot faster and is more effective.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I only ask as clean your car has sold out lol


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i used wolfs and it was OK, have got a bottle of iron x to use so that i can compare them.

Wont be for a good few weeks though


----------



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

*try here*

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Iron_X_500ml_Spray_Bottle_1.html#aAQIC500


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

****ney123 said:


> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Iron_X_500ml_Spray_Bottle_1.html#aAQIC500


Do you know what i forgot about them 

Thanks


----------



## stuy180 (Mar 10, 2008)

Waxamomo have a deal on Wolf's this weekend - £6.95 a litre.

Iron X works much faster than Wolf's as mentioned above but Wolf's have apparently improved it but not sure if all suppliers have the new batch in as yet, I think PB has the new stuff in stock :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Out of them it would be Iron-X for me.

What about AS Fallout Remover?


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Iron-x for me as well, but I haven't tried wolfs improved version yet


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

iron-x > purple rain > wolfs imo


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I have used both a few times now, but if i had to chose one, it would be Iron-X :doublesho


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Is Iron-x friendly to brake Callipers?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Iron-x over old wolfs, keen to try the new wolfs though!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Goldbug said:


> Is Iron-x friendly to brake Callipers?


No it's not it ruined the factory finish on my A6 callipers and the car was only about 4 weeks old. Never touched the stuff since.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I have used both iron x and wolfs (not the newer version) side by side and have to say even accounting for the price difference, iron x was by far the better at cleaning up some wheel backs that had never been cleaned in 5 years. I will always use it with wheels off the car to reduce the risk of marking the calipers.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Wolfs got a new and much better formula for decon gel!.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

i have only used iron x and purple rain,never tried wolfs


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Which is better? It depends what you want to use it for. 

Iron-x is better for quickly removing iron particles from paint, but that is pretty much all it will do.

Wolf's will take longer to dissolve iron but is it also acts as a degreaser and general cleaner. As such it can be used as a single step non touch wheel cleaner. I've used it to clean up some very minging wheels and its never let me down yet. Spray it on, leave it a few hours, or overnight and it will clean pretty much any wheel without having to touch it - just power wash off when its dry. That to me makes it a much more useful product that iron-x, which just removes iron very quickly.

Edit: forgot to mention i have not used the new version of the wolf product yet, so my comments relate to the old version.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

HalfordsShopper said:


> Wolf's will take longer to dissolve iron but is it also acts as a degreaser and general cleaner. As such it can be used as a single step non touch wheel cleaner. I've used it to clean up some very minging wheels and its never let me down yet. Spray it on, leave it a few hours, or overnight and it will clean pretty much any wheel without having to touch it - just power wash off when its dry. That to me makes it a much more useful product that iron-x, which just removes iron very quickly.


Here's the thing. Who the **** takes 2 days to wash their car? 

It's pretty safe to say if it takes overnight to clean the wheels, then it sucks as a wheel cleaner......


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

This debate is old, Lets wait for the reviews of the new versions coming out


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

you don't have to leave brake duster on overnight. 20 mins or so is plenty, especially if you are going to agitate a bit. I ofter leave it overnight, though, just spray it on the night before i'm gonna wash the car, and the wheels are spotless the next day with zero effort.


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

Iron X, no question


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I've tried IX, PR and wolfes. Even without trying the improved version I'd buy Wolfe's every time (especially with free postage from pb).


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

HalfordsShopper said:


> you don't have to leave brake duster on overnight. 20 mins or so is plenty, especially if you are going to agitate a bit. I ofter leave it overnight, though, just spray it on the night before i'm gonna wash the car, and the wheels are spotless the next day with zero effort.












Heres an 'after' on sealed wheels, product applied and left for 20 mins in the sun on one of the hottest days of the year

Won't be buying again


----------



## Axel1966 (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, I bought Wolf's Brake Duster fiew weeks ago. (Dunno if it's 1.0 or 2.0 thru)
It was not realy useful on heavyly caked wheels.
Fisrt try, Brake Duster Alone, nice colour change but wheels still caked. 
Second try (new wheel) after a regular wash with Wolf's Nano Wheel Cleaner (not realy effective also... wheel still caked), colour change but only superficial caked brake dust was removed.
So I had a strong cleaning (next wheel) with Cartec 1:2 (I like clean wheels...), the wheels was bright and clear. The brake duster did not reveal any remaining dust spot... Hmmm.
IMO, the wolf iron converter may be useful on propely maintained cars.
Il may be avantageously replaced by strong wheel cleaners like Cartec or Meg WB.
Throught, on the body paintwork it may help in pre-treament before a clay work.

My next bottle will be some IronX, the last one if still questionable results.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> Heres an 'after' on sealed wheels, product applied and left for 20 mins in the sun on one of the hottest days of the year
> 
> Won't be buying again


It's crap as a wheel cleaner, doesn't matter how long you leave it. I cleaned the wheels on my Honda today, used Wolf's V1 (still got 500ml), it did nothing. Couldn't even get it to bleed.  Ended up using Turtlewax Ice wheel cleaner, and as you'd expect with a wheel cleaner, they ended up perfect (except for the tar spots). Spray on, wait 1-2 min, agitate with brush, wash clean. Job done in under 5 minutes! :lol:


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

definately iron x. If you use it after wolfs the wheel will bleed.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Never had a problem with Wolfs tbh, Yes its slower than Iron X, but Having used IX in the past I found it too watery.

I like being able to spray Wolfs on and go and sort out other areas then come back to the wheels.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Ben Gum said:


> Of course wolf's is much cheaper... im sure wolf's are not making the product without a healthy margin so you have to expect the results people have been getting.


I suspect the cost of freighting dangerous goods from asia adds a bit to the cost too...


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> Heres an 'after' on sealed wheels, product applied and left for 20 mins in the sun on one of the hottest days of the year
> 
> Won't be buying again


Sorry you had bad results mate! But in all fairness though I don't know of any detailing products, either commercial or professional, that can be used in direct sunlight especially on a very hot day .


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Sorry you had bad results mate! But in all fairness though I don't know of any detailing products, either commercial or professional, that can be used in direct sunlight especially on a very hot day .


I was thinking that myself. Surely it would dry it before it had a chance to react..?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nanoman said:


> I was thinking that myself. Surely it would dry it before it had a chance to react..?


Absolutely and it looks like the wheel cleaner has even baked in to the wheel in this picture, which has caused the lighter patches on the wheel.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Absolutely and it looks like the wheel cleaner has even baked in to the wheel in this picture, which has caused the lighter patches on the wheel.


And I believe in the original thread it was stated it wasn't agitated either.....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've used both, prefer the Wolfs...

I haven't had any issues with the length of time it takes to work, nor any issues with it not working in colder temperatures...

I normally spray on first thing now, and by the time I have got my gear out, and all ready to go, it's done what it needs to do...

:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Maybe wolfs is for cold climate only? It does nothing for me....


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Maybe wolfs is for cold climate only? It does nothing for me....


It's not made for any specific climate, but it does work better (just as all detailing products do) in warmer temperatures. Give me some info on what it's not doing for you and maybe I can help. Also there's a new version out now, so it may be worth a bash


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Just got more decon from PB lastweek, will this be the 'improved' version? Or how will i know?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Doug_M said:


> Just got more decon from PB lastweek, will this be the 'improved' version? Or how will i know?


Yes it is


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> It's not made for any specific climate, but it does work better (just as all detailing products do) in warmer temperatures. Give me some info on what it's not doing for you and maybe I can help. Also there's a new version out now, so it may be worth a bash


Yeah, waiting to try the new version for sure. I'm in Australia, it's 35*c here at the moment, it should be working great....

I'm getting nothing to only the faintest reaction even on wheels absolutely covered in brake dust, and that's waiting over 20min.The product is well and truly dry by then. I make sure the product is mixed well before using, and applied to a cool, dry wheel. I try my sonar or iron-x after, and they work almost instantly.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Yeah, waiting to try the new version for sure. I'm in Australia, it's 35*c here at the moment, it should be working great....
> 
> I'm getting nothing to only the faintest reaction even on wheels absolutely covered in brake dust, and that's waiting over 20min.The product is well and truly dry by then. I make sure the product is mixed well before using, and applied to a cool, dry wheel. I try my sonar or iron-x after, and they work almost instantly.


You're diluting the product?? Are you using it in the sun?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

No and no. I want it to work, I still got ~500ml left.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> No and no. I want it to work, I still got ~500ml left.


That's just odd then, mate... there's no reason it shouldn't be working well. Even the old version is good, but the new version is even better. Send me an email about this and when Mike gets the new version in I will arrange to have a free bottle of it sent to you :thumb:


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Yes it is


I got mine from clean your car last week, is mine a new one?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> That's just odd then, mate... there's no reason it shouldn't be working well. Even the old version is good, but the new version is even better. Send me an email about this and when Mike gets the new version in I will arrange to have a free bottle of it sent to you :thumb:


You're too kind Jesse! Thanks mate. :thumb:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Sorry you had bad results mate! But in all fairness though I don't know of any detailing products, either commercial or professional, that can be used in direct sunlight especially on a very hot day .


Notice his location, Moray, Scotland, the hottest day of the year is around 8 degrees 

Have to say I wasn't blown away by the Decon Gel Mr Wolf...what does V2 bring to the table....or wheel.

Will there be a V3 is is V2 where it's at


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

GJM said:


> Notice his location, Moray, Scotland, the hottest day of the year is around 8 degrees
> 
> Have to say I wasn't blown away by the Decon Gel Mr Wolf...what does V2 bring to the table....or wheel.
> 
> Will there be a V3 is is V2 where it's at


OK maybe it doesn't get that hot there, but no detailing products that I know of should be used in direct sunlight. V3 is already on the shelves . Here's a picture of V2 working today in Scotland @ 2 degrees >>










Here's a picture of V3 working today in Budapest @ -10 degrees >>










Yes this was also done in direct sunlight, but it was for testing purposes only. Even in direct sunlight and freezing cold it still had good results. I didn't clean the wheel first either and as you can see it's covered in dirt and salt, but still had a very good reaction. Don't forget also that despite these "iron dissolving" cleaners' cleaning ability, you still need to agitate the wheel with a brush. A lot of people expect miracles with these cleaners...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, I'm famous!!! 

Yes, I find the cold weather doesn't restrict the performance of mine, but as I have said on here, I have "modified" my cleaning to let it get to work...maybe others aren't doing that, or giving it time to work 

Anyway I know it works great for me, and I'm sure the V2 will be even better... still got a bit of V1 to go mind you! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

I cant see why anyone would expect it too work on the hottest day of they year. would you snowfoam the car in direct sunlight on a baking hot day and still expect that to perform its function? No. Would you complain that the shampoo and water failed to impress when the sun dries it out on the car? No.

Bit of an unfair reason not to give it another chance, as already said I dont think there are any products that would perform normally under extreme hot or cold temps. Common Sense I guess.

I use Wolfs all the time on my wheels, if the wheels are in the sunlight and theres a chance it will dry to fast I lean a bit of carboard over the wheel to shade it. Simples.

I bet Ironx would dry to a lovely finish as well under the same extreme temps.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Hey, I'm famous!!!
> 
> Yes, I find the cold weather doesn't restrict the performance of mine, but as I have said on here, I have "modified" my cleaning to let it get to work...maybe others aren't doing that, or giving it time to work
> 
> ...


What have you "modified" pray tell ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> What have you "modified" pray tell ?


Nothing with the product, don't worry! :lol:

I have just changed the order in which I do things...

I normally spray the Wolf's on first thing now, and by the time I have got my gear out, and all ready to go, it's done what it needs to do...

I used to get all my stuff out ready to use, then start the wheels... so it's a small change really, but with big results (for me)

:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Nothing with the product, don't worry! :lol:
> 
> I have just changed the order in which I do things...
> 
> ...


Yaaaarp, I've been doing it like that since the creation of DI :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh yes and V2 pic compliments of the Cue Meister :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Not tried V2 yet Jesse but still mightly impressed with the origional Brake Duster I am using up. See not even on Decon gel yet, only 3 bottles left.

You will be on V4 by then!!!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I've only ever used Wolf's DI and never had a problem with it.
£10 a litre and free P&P from PB, don't think I'll bother trying others tbh.
1L lasts me for months as well as I only look after my own car.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

wolfs v1 di did't live up to my expectations iron x all the way quicker reaction time did it for me even though i got 5 lts of the stuff i will not be buying v2 sorry wolfs might try purple rain if mark can convince me lol


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I found purple rain excellent suspal you won't be disappointed by it.


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

anyone tried Iron Cleanse?

Iv tried the lot and find this the better of the bunch with Iron X close by but wont cling as long :thumb:


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

TubbyTwo said:


> Never had a problem with Wolfs tbh, Yes its slower than Iron X, but Having used IX in the past I found it too watery.
> 
> I like being able to spray Wolfs on and go and sort out other areas then come back to the wheels.


I have been addiing about 1/2 to 1 oz of the Iron-X paste and a squirt of the Iron-X shampoo to each 32oz spray bottle of Iron-X spray that I pour.

I gives it a nice thick gel consistency with no run-off issues and won't dry as fast. The bleeding won't run as crazy as before because its thicker, but that paste makes it very strong. So I have taken to only given a spray or two per panel and then coating the entire panel by gently spreading it with a SV wheel brush until its all coated. I am using a lot less Iron X spray this way.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

DJBAILEY said:


> I have been addiing about 1/2 to 1 oz of the Iron-X paste and a squirt of the Iron-X shampoo to each 32oz spray bottle of Iron-X spray that I pour.
> 
> I gives it a nice thick gel consistency with no run-off issues and won't dry as fast. *The bleeding won't run as crazy as before because its thicker*, but that paste makes it very strong. So I have taken to only given a spray or two per panel and then coating the entire panel by gently spreading it with a SV wheel brush until its all coated. I am using a lot less Iron X spray this way.


Very interesting post. It sounds like you are saying that you make the Iron-X better even though it bleeds less.

Maybe you've just debunked the myth that because it bleeds more/quicker it's better.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nanoman said:


> Very interesting post. It sounds like you are saying that you make the Iron-X better even though it bleeds less.
> 
> Maybe you've just debunked the myth that because it bleeds more/quicker it's better.


not bleed less, just not run everywhere because it's thicker.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nanoman said:


> Very interesting post. It sounds like you are saying that you make the Iron-X better even though it bleeds less.
> 
> Maybe you've just debunked the myth that because it bleeds more/quicker it's better.


If you take the gelling agent out of ours, the reaction time is the same as IX and the "bleeding" looks almost the same. Been there, done that . People think that IX is "better" because visually it _looks_ like it's doing a great job... looks quite impressive I must say, but that doesn't make it better. I've been trying to tell people that for eons, but...

DJBailey, if that's what you're after why don't you try Deironizer? It's already like that :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Thats some great cleaning!

I've just ordered 1 US Gallon. How can tell if its V2 as I don't want a gallon of the lesser V1 product?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

wheels bad ? ?

See here: - as bad as this ? > DeIronizer V2

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3319430&postcount=23

.


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Spray 1/2 of a wheel with Iron X and the other with wolf. Rins and you will see the difference.

If anybody tells that there is no difference you should test it on really dirty rims. Iron X does the job much better even without agitating.


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

I feel ironx bleeds/works a bit faster but wolf's decon lasts a bit more = better value for money. I almost went through a whole bottle of iron x in 3 sets of wheels.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

donnyboy said:


> Thats some great cleaning!
> 
> I've just ordered 1 US Gallon. How can tell if its V2 as I don't want a gallon of the lesser V1 product?


It should be V2 if you've ordered from Detailer's Domain 



atomicfan said:


> Spray 1/2 of a wheel with Iron X and the other with wolf. Rins and you will see the difference.
> 
> If anybody tells that there is no difference you should test it on really dirty rims. Iron X does the job much better even without agitating.


Have you tried the new version yet?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Jesse my mf date on my latest 500ml is Jan 18th 2012, is this V2, im sure the bottle handle is slightly different to compared to others ive had ?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

R0B said:


> Jesse my mf date on my latest 500ml is Jan 18th 2012, is this V2, im sure the bottle handle is slightly different to compared to others ive had ?


Yep that should be the latest version  Where did you get it from?


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

no, after my experiences with the v1 i wont buy it


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

atomicfan said:


> no, after my experiences with the v1 i wont buy it


Well it's changed quite a bit since the first version. May be worth a shot :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Yep that should be the latest version  Where did you get it from?


Shinearama Jesse last weekend.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

R0B said:


> Shinearama Jesse last weekend.


Yep that should be the new one :thumb:!


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

i plan to try out brake duster when I am not so skint, alongside some bilberry to give my cars wheels a good old scrub, but that needs to wait till problems with legs gone and back working so have funds available to buy the stuff.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

I've used Sonax Wheel Cleaner (the old one), IronX and Wolf's Deironizer and I prefer Wolf's. 
Even though the Deironizer that I used was the V1, so I can't wait to get hold of my (already ordered) new Deironizer, which hopefully is V2.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've got the new Wolf's Decon Gel in my hot little hands! Sooooo looking forward to using it!!! 

Thanks for the brilliant customer service Jesse! There's a lot of manufacturers on here that could learn a thing or two from you mate! Keep it up! :wave:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> I've got the new Wolf's Decon Gel in my hot little hands! Sooooo looking forward to using it!!!
> 
> Thanks for the brilliant customer service Jesse! There's a lot of manufacturers on here that could learn a thing or two from you mate! Keep it up! :wave:


Glad to see it's arrived, Matt! Hope you like the new version and let us know how you get on with it !


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'll be testing it out on Sunday mate. I can tell by the smell this new version is a lot stronger! :thumb:


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> If you take the gelling agent out of ours, the reaction time is the same as IX and the "bleeding" looks almost the same. Been there, done that . People think that IX is "better" because visually it _looks_ like it's doing a great job... looks quite impressive I must say, but that doesn't make it better. I've been trying to tell people that for eons, but...
> 
> DJBailey, if that's what you're after why don't you try Deironizer? It's already like that :thumb:


Jesse, nothing against the Wolf's deironizer, I just haven't gone through my jug of Iron-X yet. The Wolf's deironizer is availbale to me now in the U.S. so I will give it try. I was just trying to listen to what people like about the Wolf's product. That they liked the gel consistency and complained about IronX being wasteful with most of what you spray ending up on the ground. So I experimented with the other CarPro products and liked the results.


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

I used my decon today for the first time and as a first-time user of such products, can say I was *very* impressed.

It started to bleed within minutes and I left it on for about 10-15, while I got my bits and bobs ready and all I needed to do was blast off the grime with a garden nozzle. I'd like to try it with a PW next time.

Good one Wolf!!!

:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry ...


thanks for all your input guys i shall be trying Wolf V2 - V3 what ever one it is now haha


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

:thumb::thumb:Wolf worked well for me


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Jessie (wolfs chemicals) I sent you an email asking this but thought it might be useful for others to see on here. Can the brake dust remover be used on the paintwork to remove contaminant before claying?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Stewartfinley said:


> Jessie (wolfs chemicals) I sent you an email asking this but thought it might be useful for others to see on here. Can the brake dust remover be used on the paintwork to remove contaminant before claying?


Absolutely my friend! Have a look at Jay's (Bouncer) thread here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=252784


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Cheers for bouncers link


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Just received a new bottle of Wolfs today from CYC and I've just checked the bottle and it's dated last August 2011, so I guess I got another bottle of the 'old' formula. 

Having said that I only ordered as I was nearly out of my first bottle, which I've been diluting about 1 part Wolfs to 2 or 3 parts water, but only for light soiling (I thought this was the correct thing to do for some reason). It's been working well even diluted down and the old formula too: This weekend I'm going to have a go at the wheel backs on my 'new' Z3 that haven't been cleaned since new, so 11 years old. I had a quick try on one wheel with the Wolfs diluted about 50:50 and it removed quite a lot of the mess, but I didn't have time to try another application.

I'll take some photos when I do them next...just a shame I didn't get V2 (or V3 whatever it's now called).


----------

